# Geo's GH Journal



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well iv been thinking about doing a Journal for ages and decided last night that im going to do one to follow my progress over the next 3-6 Months Using GH Blue Tops.

I did 3 Comps this year Prolab/NABBA/UKBFF i managed to take two 2nd Places and a none placing as we were trying different diets running upto each show. So i knew which worked best for me.

I got Prepped this year by DELHI (Del) some of you may know him?? Who was brilliant in helping me with my diet and planning my cutting cycle. That was about 5 wks ago. Now i did a rebound course for 5 wks and made some good gains, which finished today(last shot). And soon to start PCT. With a good 16wk lay off from using gear to fully get it out my system.

My idea is to see how i respond to GH by shooting 5iu's EOD(PWO) i have discussed this with *Delhi* and of course *Pscarb* who also recommended upping it to 10iu's EOD if i have no sides. I will aslo incorparate cycles while using GH, when the time is Right probably october/September.

My training will be as follows....

Mon - Chest/Bi's

Tues - Cardio 30mins/Calves

Wed - Legs

Thur - Cardio/Calves

Fri - Back/Tri's

Sat - Shoulders

or Off Depends how i feel???

Sun - Shoulders

Supplements im using.

Protien/Pro Mass/Peptide

L-Glutamine

Creatine

Fish oil

Vit C

Mulit Vit

Glucosamine

B-6

Milk Thislte

L-Argine and Pro-Gf before workouts(great pumps)

Diet is at bottom guys(Word Doc)

Here are some Pics, of what iv achieved over the last 2 years.

Before...



















After...




























Now i will update my Journal every 2 wks or so, and put up pics every 4 wks so everyone can follow this little journal.

Things i will be most working on are legs and tri's, as these i see are my weak area's. Although i will also be looking to add some thickness to everything else.

Well let the Fun Begin All.... And will be looking for some Inspiration over the coming months :thumb:

Until next time...

Geo

Geo Bulk Diet New 2008.doc


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

sh!t geo mate!

i mean i knew you were in good physical nick, but the before and afters are just amazing!

whats the weight differences?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

oo and i may be stealing some of you bulking diet lol

im running out of ideas and now i got some goals which may end up in humiliation across uk-muscle if i dont get it, i need to have my bulk on top form

im curious what do you roughly estimate your cal intake at? for example, monday?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> sh!t geo mate!
> 
> i mean i knew you were in good physical nick, but the before and afters are just amazing!
> 
> whats the weight differences?


Iv no idea what weight i was in the FATTY shots, :whistling: But for the shows this year i was coming in from 13.5st - 13.9st.

So hoping to add to that but trying to eat clean as to keep my abs a little.

Yeah go for it mate, steal away.

Edited: Its about 3000 Cals dude give or take a few.

Geo


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Excellent achievment for 2 years. reps.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Geo said:


> Iv no idea what weight i was in the FATTY shots, :whistling: But for the shows this year i was coming in from 13.5st - 13.9st.
> 
> So hoping to add to that but trying to eat clean as to keep my abs a little.
> 
> ...


cheers for that dude!

my post workout shake will bring him up abit more in terms of cals (carbs mainly)

shall keep a close eye on this journal!


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

what a transformation!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

great progress mate well done !!!

look forwards to reading your gh journal ia m sure it will be informative.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

nice one Geo...cant believe thats even the same person! :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well,

Im just back from the gym where i did back and Bi's this will be my last session training like that, new session will be like the one i wrote out.

So my back and arms are fully pumped, Great Feeling  And iv just did my shot of 5iu's of GH. This was my 2nd shot this week the first being on Wed night after hammering legs. Still walking like a cripple after that session.

I weighed myself tonight and i got a nice 221lbs the heaviest iv ever been, all with abs.

I will get some Pics on Monday night after doing chest and Bi's, and see how iv went from Fatty, Ripped, back to my 221lbs my current weight.

Untill then.... 

Geo.


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

That's one hell of a transformation mate! How much did you weigh before/after? Also, great diet sheet!! I may have to type myself one up to help stop me slacking off!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Blofeld said:


> That's one hell of a transformation mate! How much did you weigh before/after? Also, great diet sheet!! I may have to type myself one up to help stop me slacking off!


cheers dude,

Im said in a previous post i didnt know my weight, but when i thought about it, i was about 14.6st in the fatty shots, then 13.5-13.9st in the comp pics, and now a healthy 16st. My aim is 16.5st, 1lb at a time.

Cant wait to see how i transform over the next 3-6 months. 

Geo


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Top Journal mate and thanks for the attachment. :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Top Journal mate and thanks for the attachment. :thumb:


Cheers dude,

Hope the Bulk Diet sheet helps, but im looking at changing it soon, so keep an eye out for the new one.

Geo


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Fantastic G total inspiration!! :thumb: :thumb : maybe i'll post my scary ones up next hahaha!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

carly said:


> Fantastic G total inspiration!! :thumb: :thumb : maybe i'll post my scary ones up next hahaha!!


he he,

Thanks Babes.

Also looking to change in the next 3-6 months also. Woohoo.

Geo. x


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

I'll be watching closely!!, keep up the good work huni, great to see people achieveing and doing so well :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

carly said:


> I'll be watching closely!!, keep up the good work huni, great to see people achieveing and doing so well :thumb:


Thanks Huni,

Im hoping to acheive good results with good training and diet.

Geo. xx


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good look, G. I'll be reading with interest, bud.

I haven't said much with regards to your competitive burst etc, but total hats off to you. You've come a long way and that is shown through hard work and determination.


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

hi mate, awsome difference in b4 and afters, really inspiring for a fat nacker like me 

detail in diet sheet and macros is really helpfull too, cheers.

if you were to change your training times, say, to an early spot ( 6-7am ish ) how do you think you would change your diet around ? im asking because this is looking to be the most convenient way to fit in my training around work/kids/home etc.

good luck with your targets :thumbup1:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

LNH said:


> hi mate, awsome difference in b4 and afters, really inspiring for a fat nacker like me
> 
> detail in diet sheet and macros is really helpfull too, cheers.
> 
> ...


If your training that early dude, then i would just have 2 scoops protein shake and some simple carbs pre training, then hit the gym workout, and then start your meals like any other for the rest of the day. Then you have all day to feed your muscles.

But in a previous thread im working on you must prepare your food to take with you at work so you dont miss any meals.

See Here: How to Prepare

Geo

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well.....

Today was Refeed day, with no gym. Just a nice Relaxing day, with loads of food that i cant have through the week.

8:00am - 100g Oats, 2 scoops Protien

10:30am - 2 quarter Pounders with cheese.

13:00 - Small Chicken Pizza

16:00 - Burger King

19:00 - 2 scoops pro mass

Still got another 2 meals to go and one being a shake.

I love Refeed Saturdays.

Tomorrow will be Shoulders, and a jacuzzi after it to Relax.

Geo.


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Geo said:


> Well.....
> 
> Today was Refeed day, with no gym. Just a nice Relaxing day, with loads of food that i cant have through the week.
> 
> ...


Oh man!!! I'm loving your style! :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Sunday 29th..

So i did Shoulders and tri's this morning, WOW the pumps im getting just now are unreal, im still looking vascular on arms, legs and down at my obliques area. Came home and did 5iu's, easier that doing a normal shot. 

Start my new routine tomorrow, starting with Chest and Bi's, so we'll see how we get on. One Other thing iv noticed, at night im getting a really good deep sleep, straight through till morning. No waking through the night to pee even though i have a shake before i hit the sack.

Geo


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Looking good Geo, will be following this journal with interest, you def seem to be going about things the right way.

Me on the other hand, I should do a cadburys journal, cant stay away from chocolate, totally unlike me!!!

Are y ou competing next year? Youll be Mr class now since youve placed (and placed well - good on you mate) at novice/inter level?


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

hey wicked gains youve made in just 2 years, does that mean youve only been training 2 years? your diet must have been pretty solid for the 2 years.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Looking good Geo, will be following this journal with interest, you def seem to be going about things the right way.
> 
> Me on the other hand, I should do a cadburys journal, cant stay away from chocolate, totally unlike me!!!
> 
> Are y ou competing next year? Youll be Mr class now since youve placed (and placed well - good on you mate) at novice/inter level?


Cheers dude,

Ha ha, iv got a big bar in the fridge for next wknd. 

Mmmmm i dunno about next year was going to take a year off to work on legs and get some mass on them, as its my weak part, i'll wait and see how i get on if i get some good size before Mid Feb next year then yeah i'll compete. :whistling:

Yeah Christ Mr Class, now wishing i didnt place ha ha. Be up against you cos of my height, Doh

Might give Brian i call to see if i can jump in with you's at some point if you dont mind?? Just to give me a different workout.

As i did legs with Del on Wed night, cudnt bloody walk the next day. 

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

delhibuilder said:


> hey wicked gains youve made in just 2 years, does that mean youve only been training 2 years? your diet must have been pretty solid for the 2 years.


Been training a while mate, but only the past 2 years iv took it really serious, got my diet in check, and did alot of research into training different ways, recovery times. Etc

I now know what works and dont work for my body. So im hoping in these 3-6 months i will get good gains.

Geo


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Geo said:


> Cheers dude,
> 
> Ha ha, iv got a big bar in the fridge for next wknd.
> 
> ...


Good luck with getting the size on, you are going the right way about it - cals look a wee shade low to me - looking to lean bulk I suspecct? Wise move - shorter diet - as long as you grow nice and consistent! Legs are probably your one weak area, but you know this and know how to address it, so its jsut a matter of doing the work, and eating the grub.

I'll be lucky to maintain this year, sh1t, fan, high velocity impact - im sure you get the pic lol. So competing may well be out for me next year - if I do make it to stage expect the same old same old from this year, except maybe a bit stringier lol



Geo said:


> Might give Brian i call to see if i can jump in with you's at some point if you dont mind?? Just to give me a different workout.
> 
> As i did legs with Del on Wed night, cudnt bloody walk the next day.
> 
> Geo


Alright by me but I think you will feel let down/disappointed with our workouts! As Pscarb says, we train like girls 

But we grow alright, so why train hard unnecessarily  Laziest guys always find the easiest way pmsl!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Good luck with getting the size on, you are going the right way about it - cals look a wee shade low to me - looking to lean bulk I suspecct? Wise move - shorter diet - as long as you grow nice and consistent! Legs are probably your one weak area, but you know this and know how to address it, so its jsut a matter of doing the work, and eating the grub.
> 
> I'll be lucky to maintain this year, sh1t, fan, high velocity impact - im sure you get the pic lol. So competing may well be out for me next year - if I do make it to stage expect the same old same old from this year, except maybe a bit stringier lol
> 
> ...


Yeah i double checked my Cals the other day, i noticed it aswell, so iv changed it a little bit with about 500 extra give or take.

I wana try keep it clean, like you said shorter diet dude, im looking if i compete maybe do a 10 week diet, if i get this year bang on with a clean bulk.

You mean the laziest guys always find the Cadbury chocolate in the fridge haha. 

I'll give Brian a wee text see if i can jump in doing Tri's as this is one other weak part i wana grow some more.

Well if you's train like girls im guessing i'll be in more agony,  looks like this year will be more an agony one for me, dont think they'l be a week where i wont be sore. O WELL. :thumb:

Geo


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Geo, Great journal. Will follow with interest.

One question I have was 2 years ago when you were carrying the weight, did you crash diet to a certain weight and then start building the new shape, or did you combine good eating and good training with cardio and gradually lose the weight ?.

I am in a similar position (the 2 years ago pictures........) and I'm trying to lose the fat before building the muscle.

As someone who's been there and now can wear the t shirt, what do you advise ??

:thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

looking forward to this one


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Mad7 said:


> Geo, Great journal. Will follow with interest.
> 
> One question I have was 2 years ago when you were carrying the weight, did you crash diet to a certain weight and then start building the new shape, or did you combine good eating and good training with cardio and gradually lose the weight ?.
> 
> ...


Hi dude,

Well the first pics were taking before i did my first diet for my first show last year, i didnt crash diet and would never do it, i dieted for 16wks for my first show and got down to 12.8st.

From there i had a clean diet and my training had changed alot, as i didnt want to diet for as long again, so this year i dieted for 10-12wks, but ran into 14wks as i did 3 show this year.

Why not try a 10 wk diet and see how you get on, treat it as a diet as if you were going for a show, That way you will see how you look after the 10 wks are up.

Geo


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

thats exactley what ive just done geo m8 i dieted for 12 weeks as tho i was going for a show. ive stopped no but am happy with the results, now a clean bulk is in order, at least i no what it takes to diet for a show now!! oh and i dnt mean that as in i look in show condition far from it. good look m8, and what a wicked transformation you made .


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Right..

So tonight was chest and Bi's i did the 5x5 routine must say i felt really strong tonight, so chest and bi's were hammered. I took some pics tonight, my weight is bang on 220lbs. Looking to try and get this up to 230lbs over next 6 months or so.










These will be my last shots for at least 2 months guys, this way i feel you can see a difference after a long period.

Geo


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking strong mate.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

good upper chest, mate


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Geo,

An excellent journal mate, I'm not usually one to subscribe but I have done in this case.

You've made excellent progress, very inspirational from where youve come from to where you are.

I'm lovin Your Diet and the numbers layout. . . that must have took some time. What did you use for it.

Do you have the same for your cut?

Are you training with Bill starrs 5 x 5 at the minute, how do you feel that works for size rather than strength.

Good luck over the next year piling on the beef to those legs I know how hard that can be! :cursing:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Surferph34 said:


> Hi Geo,
> 
> An excellent journal mate, I'm not usually one to subscribe but I have done in this case.
> 
> ...


For the diet dude i just worked out my maintenence and BMI then from there i worked out meals using the Nutritional value meter and worked around it from there.

Iv actually changed it it again since i posted it up, look out for the new one this wknd, i counted my cals wrong so i had to changed it slightly to get more cals into me.

I used the 5X5 method for the first time last night on chest and bi's dude, i felt really strong using it, and im in agony today, so over next month or so i'll see how it works for me and keep you posted.

yeah legs are my main area this year, i want em big.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Wednesday 2 July......

Well tonight is legs guys/girls and they will be getting hammered beyond belief, then back home for some food and a shot of 5iu's. My Appetite has gone up, now i dont dont know if this is due the GH, but my sleep pattern has also changed. As now i sleep for almost 8hr straight through till morning.

After this month is over of using 5iu's i'm going to up it to 10iu's EOD.

Geo


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

good work mate amazing progress from where you started

what is your height?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

greg fear said:


> good work mate amazing progress from where you started
> 
> what is your height?


Cheers dude,

Im about 6'1 so getting good deep squats is a little harder for me. But no pain no gain, eh.

Geo


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

No excuses Geo, im 6ft 1 and do good deep squats. Difference is, your probably using double the weight i am.

Im thinking of a switch to 5 x 5 after two months on 4 x 6.

With your 5 x 5, do you do 5 sets of 5 using the same weight, or slightly increase it and drop the weight on the last set?

What exersises do you use in your chest and biceps, back and triceps ?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> No excuses Geo, im 6ft 1 and do good deep squats. Difference is, your probably using double the weight i am.
> 
> Im thinking of a switch to 5 x 5 after two months on 4 x 6.
> 
> ...


Im always changing my training dude, so my body dont know what the hell is going on, it keeps it guessing.

When i do 5x5 i always increase the weight, last set should be heavy.

For chest this week dude, i did 5x5 Bench, then Incline bench, machine press, and fly's my chest was fried after that little lot.

For Bi's i dont use the 5x5 method, as the Bi's is a small muscle i will do Curls 2x8reps, EZ bar 2x8reps, and Hammers 2x8reps, this i will chnage every week for Different excercises. Same with tris's 3 excercises, change every week.

Back i do alot of heavy stuff, deads, chins, t-bar, bent over rows, dumb bell rows, seated row, etc.

Geo


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Geo said:


> Im always changing my training dude, so my body dont know what the hell is going on, it keeps it guessing.
> 
> When i do 5x5 i always increase the weight, last set should be heavy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this.

With regards to your 5 x 5 method on bench press, do you mean you increased the weight each set ? Or kept it the same for the first 4 and then put it really heavy ?

What sort of rep ranges do you use for your other muscles accept chest and biceps ?

Im going to try the 2 x 8 on biceps that you use.

thanks for the help and info.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> With regards to your 5 x 5 method on bench press, do you mean you increased the weight each set ? Or kept it the same for the first 4 and then put it really heavy ?
> 
> ...


On chest dude i increase the weight ever set, so the last set will be your heaviest, you will prob only get 2 Max perfect rep, and 3 assisted.

I normlay try and hit 9 reps on back, shoulders, Legs on the other hand i hammer so dont know what i get prob until failure, but in saying that i try and hit a good 12 reps.

Geo


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn Geo that's impressive! Though if you think your "before" pics are fat, then I should stick some of me up here!  Will be watching with interest.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Damn Geo that's impressive! Though if you think your "before" pics are fat, then I should stick some of me up here!  Will be watching with interest.


Well....to be honest in the fatty pics, i didnt think i looked all that bad, but when i dieted down for the show, then bulking after it. I look back and think Mmmmm, yup i was not a good shape, so now i have a clean bulk diet, growing slowly but getting there, and still got abs a 16st diet must be working. 

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well....

After last nights little leg session i can barely walk today, getting in and out the car is a struggle, walking up and down staires is even worse, try to sit on the loo is a nightmare, kinda just fall back hoping i land on the rim.  But hey if i want big legs i gota work them.

Tonights sessions will consist of 35mins cardio and calves... An esyone tonight.

Geo


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Geo said:


> Well....
> 
> After last nights little leg session i can barely walk today, getting in and out the car is a struggle, walking up and down staires is even worse, try to sit on the loo is a nightmare, kinda just fall back hoping i land on the rim.  But hey if i want big legs i gota work them.
> 
> ...


Lol, you always know you've had a hard legs day when your shaking like a sh1tting dog in workout and then you can't do stairs for 2 or 3 days without a handrail!

Nice one Geo. :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Haaaa sounds familiar!!


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

very impressed mate,

id say looking at your first 'fat' pics, thats about the stage im at at the moment.

my diet is sh1t & iv no clue what direction i want to go in?

do you do 1 2 1 consiltations :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

matt3178 said:


> very impressed mate,
> 
> id say looking at your first 'fat' pics, thats about the stage im at at the moment.
> 
> ...


I dont mate sorry, still learning myself, but post up what sort of diet your on and also the training your doing(NOT IN THIS POST MIND) lol and myslef and the forum will help all they can to help you reach your goals.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

New Clean Bulk Diet Up Guys/Girls.

I wanted to add some more calories but keeping it clean as to not add as much fat.

Thanks goes to *Delhi * for help with the diet... Cheers Dude

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So iv noticed that when shooting the Gh into the belly fat i get a small red bump that is itchy a little and a wee bit tender to touch.

So tonight im going to shoot into my delt just for another area and give the belly some time to heal.

Geo


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Geo said:


> So iv noticed that when shooting the Gh into the belly fat i get a small red bump that is itchy a little and a wee bit tender to touch.
> 
> So tonight im going to shoot into my delt just for another area and give the belly some time to heal.
> 
> Geo


It may be my imagination, but I actually find I get better results by shooting things like GH and slin IM rather than sub-q.

I think Tom B has said similar too a while back.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

big said:


> It may be my imagination, but I actually find I get better results by shooting things like GH and slin IM rather than sub-q.
> 
> I think Tom B has said similar too a while back.


Yeah that was one other thing that i was going to try with this journal dude, looks like i'll start tonight with (IM)

See what sort of results come of it. 

Geo


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Wow, sorry but had to comment on those before and afters.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

how are your delts/bi's feeling today mate? mine are nice n tender,getting sorer as the day goes on,luvin it lol

good to see you and have a session,like RS and i said anytime you like just give us a shout and fire along,as you can see last night we're still not up to full throttle yet but getting there  saying that couldve filled a pint jug up with the sweat i rung out of my (unfeasably small) vest i had on lmao


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> how are your delts/bi's feeling today mate? mine are nice n tender,getting sorer as the day goes on,luvin it lol
> 
> good to see you and have a session,like RS and i said anytime you like just give us a shout and fire along,as you can see last night we're still not up to full throttle yet but getting there  saying that couldve filled a pint jug up with the sweat i rung out of my (unfeasably small) vest i had on lmao


What the hell you done to me Brain, i cant move my shoulders, washing my hair this morning was well a challenge, Bi's are sore also that negative excercise after EZ bar was a peach really hit the spot.

Yeah cool mate, im actually considering paying for the gym, as its got loads of stuff that the gailes hasnt.

Yeah is was like a sauna once we got going, dread to think what its like in Winter?? HA HA

Cheers for the workout.

Geo


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol good stuff mate,here we are 6 hours after i first posted that this afternoon and my delts feel really c*nted,i went out to cut my hedge this afternoon and was near greetin cos the pain was mega trying to hold the hedgetrimmer lol excellent


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> lol good stuff mate,here we are 6 hours after i first posted that this afternoon and my delts feel really c*nted,i went out to cut my hedge this afternoon and was near greetin cos the pain was mega trying to hold the hedgetrimmer lol excellent


he he, well RS did say that both of you's train like big Girls, haha. I beg to differ. 

I think it was the behind machine press thats did it to me, its hit all 3 heads, i can never get my shoulders sore, so this is one to remember.

Yeah i hope i can come over now and again and train with you's, it was bloody good learned some good stuff. As you can see i didnt speak much, i just wanted to watch how you's both train.

Iv sent you a PM mate on Ripped Glutes dude.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Ah cheers mate, iv still stayed lean after my shows, im about 220lbs now with abs. So hoping to stay like this but add some mass on.

Today has been a bad day, iv had a pounding sore head all day, and feel as if iv got flu, now i dont know if its a 24 thing, hope it goes away for tomorrow as its leg day. But iv learned that my mates Gf has Flu, so think its going about up here.

My appetite has gone today had to force food down me.

Tomorrow will be another day, 

Geo


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Excellent transformation, good work mate.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Woke up this morning Feeling 100%, as i woke my appetite was back, so it was down with 2 scoops protein, then showered, changed, and then my oats and other stuff for breakfast. Along with preparing my food food for the day at work, as last night i could not be buggered.

Today is leg day, so its back to hammer the legs, then giving them a good feed after it, a nice 200g fillet steak, veg, and small baked potato.

Already started throwing idea's about my head about what sort of cycle i want to run with the GH. Going to bounce some idea's of a few Guys, and see what they think??

Geo


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Geo said:


> Nutritional value meter


Whats this Bud?

I have googled it too but ???????

Surfer


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Surferph34 said:


> Whats this Bud?
> 
> I have googled it too but ???????
> 
> Surfer


Nutritional Value Meter???

Where did you see this mate, i checked my diet and it aint on there??

Geo


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Geo said:


> For the diet dude i just worked out my maintenence and BMI then from there i worked out meals using the *Nutritional value meter* and worked around it from there.
> 
> Iv actually changed it it again since i posted it up, look out for the new one this wknd, i counted my cals wrong so i had to changed it slightly to get more cals into me.
> 
> ...


I got it from this post mate.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Surferph34 said:


> I got it from this post mate.


ah right,

its just the value of individual food mate.

If you google BMI bodyfat etc, it will come up in that.

Nothing to worry about, iv attached this to the bottom of my Journal 1st page, it gives the values of all food i take in.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well tonight was legs, and i felt really good after my crappy day yesterday.

So tonight was this

Squats

6 sets, 60kg, 100kg, 120kg, 140kg, 160kg, 170kg. These were done strict.

Incline leg press

Big fun 100's as Delhi would put it.

3 sets with 80kg

20reps/20secs rest

20reps/20secs rest

20reps/20secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

Leg Extensions 3 sets

60kg

70kg

80kg Legs were pretty much done by this point.

Walking Lunges 3 sets using 10 kg dumbells.

DONE!!

After this llittle lot my legs were pretty much pumped up and fried.

Iv noticed that my abs have come through a little more now, as iv been shooting 5iu's Sub Q just off the belly button. And iv been doing cardio on my off days

Until next time..

Geo


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks like you'll be toilet surfing for a while!

Never tried working legs like that with such short rest periods.

Something I'll have to give a go, I guess your suckin in the air and getting hotter and redder as the sets go in!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Surferph34 said:


> Looks like you'll be toilet surfing for a while!
> 
> Never tried working legs like that with such short rest periods.
> 
> Something I'll have to give a go, I guess your suckin in the air and getting hotter and redder as the sets go in!


The squats are the easy sets out this little lot, legs are pretty much fried by the end of the Big fun 100's. Dont expect to be lifting alot of weight on the leg extension after it.

And watch as others laugh at you trying to do lunges. 

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So it was Shoulders tonight.

Started off with a warm up

Dumbell Press

2sets x 20kg 20reps

Working sets

1set x 35's 9reps

2set x 40's 9reps

3set x 42's 9 reps

Side Delts

1set x 10kg(strict)

2set x 10kg(strict)

3set x 10kg(strict)

Behind Neck Press

1set x 10kg small movements about 2-4 inches working the 3 heads of the delt

2set x 10kg

3set x 10kg

Shoulders were done by this point, pumped, fired, sore.

Rear Delts(reverse peck fly)

1set x 60kg 9reps

2set x 60kg 9reps

3set x 70kg 9reps.

After this i was actually complaing about the pump i had which was making my shoulders sore. All good though.

Came home and did 5iu's into belly, still getting little red bump that itches, so i spoke to delhi, and said shoot very slowly. So we'll see what happens.

All in all a good session, felt good, strong, and pumped.

Geo


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Out of interest mate, how many reps do you bang out during squats?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Surferph34 said:


> Out of interest mate, how many reps do you bang out during squats?


15 for a warm up dude.

Then 6 sets of 9-12 reps dude.

Geo


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Tuesday night I'm going to give this a blast.

:clap: :clap:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

how are you running your GH?

cheers

Stu


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Running it EOD dude, i had a word with Delhi and pscarb and EOD seems to be more benificial. But im also alternating between I.m and Sub q.

This is PWO though, 40mins after i'll take my PWO drink.

Geo



borostu82 said:


> how are you running your GH?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Stu


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Surferph34 said:


> Tuesday night I'm going to give this a blast.
> 
> :clap: :clap:


Make sure after doing legs you get the bus home. And make sure the next day you have someone to help you about, as you will be in serious pain. Good laugh though. 

Geo


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Geo said:


> Running it EOD dude, i had a word with Delhi and pscarb and EOD seems to be more benificial. But im also alternating between I.m and Sub q.
> 
> This is PWO though, 40mins after i'll take my PWO drink.
> 
> Geo


cheers Geo

i'm running 6iu ED except week ends but i might switch to every other day. does it matter what time you take it? i have been having mine after my first meal


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

borostu82 said:


> cheers Geo
> 
> i'm running 6iu ED except week ends but i might switch to every other day. does it matter what time you take it? i have been having mine after my first meal


I spoke to alot of people about when you should take it etc, there seems to be loads of diferent views on it.

Im actually taking mine PWO. But to be honest it dont really matter when you take it mate.

I do know that you shouldn't comsume any carbs after shooting for at least 40mins.

So id think about changing when you take your meal, maybe shoot then 40mins later have your meal.

Geo


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

cheers Geo im dropping down to 4iu ed and i've decided shoot later on in the day now


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

14th July

Tonight was chest and Bi's

Flat dumbell press

1x42's 9reps

1x42's 9reps

1x50's 9reps

Incline Dumbell Press

1x35's 9reps

1x37's 9reps

1x40's 9reps

Machine Chest press

1x65kg 9 reps(i use the machine to get a better controlled stretch on my chest, using perfect form, chest was on fire doing this method)

1x65kg 9reps

1x75kg 8 reps

Machine Pec Fly

1x75kg 9reps

1x75kg 9reps

1x75kg 9reps

Dumbell Pull overs(i use these as i find it hits the outside chest if done properly)

1x35kg 9reps

1x35kg 9reps

1x35kf 9reps.

Chest was pretty full and pumped by the end of this routine, next week im going to change it again.

Bi's(i keep bi's simple but try to put alot of stress on them)

Dumbell Curls

1x22.5kg 12reps

1x22.5kg 12reps

EZ Bar

1x20kg 9reps(then leaning forward and pulling as if doing bent over rows, negative reps this one, thanks to Weeman and RS2007 for this one, Killers guys)

1x20kg 9reps

Cable crossover Curls

1x25kg 9reps(these were done in a pump method to get as much blood onto my bi's as possible)

1x25kg 9reps

After this was done, it was 2 scoops Pro Recovery, and headed home, then it was 5iu's GH into my right delt.

Pretty much a simple routine tonight, be sore tomorrow. 

Also managed to get some more GH so i might consider upping the dose come the end of the month, and see how i react to it.

Tomorrow is rest day, with 30mins cardio at some point.

Geo


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

LMAO man.... that's gonna hurt tomorrow!!! Killer workout Geo.... think that lot would just about kill me off!!! Impressive session fella. :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Hope so dude,

I like being sore the next day, its a nice feeling sore if you know what i mean. :thumb:

Geo



Blofeld said:


> LMAO man.... that's gonna hurt tomorrow!!! Killer workout Geo.... think that lot would just about kill me off!!! Impressive session fella. :thumb:


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Geo said:


> Big fun 100's as Delhi would put it.
> 
> 3 sets with 80kg
> 
> ...


i tried this today mate.. was awsome, i loved it lol!!

strong on your chest mate, keep it up.

Ben


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

notorious1990 said:


> i tried this today mate.. was awsome, i loved it lol!!
> 
> strong on your chest mate, keep it up.
> 
> Ben


I'm running it out tomorrow... Its a mixture of fear and excitement at the minute :tongue:

Geo would you pop into my Journal and take a look at my diet

Cheers


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Its a good one eh dude, be sore tomorrow, now dont blame me if you fall onto the Pan while trying to do a number 2, haha. :tongue:

Yeah i like doing chest, one of my stronger area's.

Geo



notorious1990 said:


> i tried this today mate.. was awsome, i loved it lol!!
> 
> strong on your chest mate, keep it up.
> 
> Ben


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Geo said:


> Big fun 100's as Delhi would put it.
> 
> 3 sets with 80kg
> 
> ...


On these mate is that a total weight of 80kg not including sled or each side and does the 10 second stuff just follow straight on after the 20 second stuff, just thinking this through...


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Its 80kg using plates dude(so 40 each side), thats it. This is one set dude, with just the rest in between. Its a killer workout, legs will be full, pumped, and it will be hard to get up of the machine. lol

Geo



Surferph34 said:


> On these mate is that a total weight of 80kg not including sled or each side and does the 10 second stuff just follow straight on after the 20 second stuff, just thinking this through...


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dude I tried the leg workout today...I'll need help getting to the toilet tomorrow never mind sitting down. These are far from 'fun 100's'. I never though when you sit down in the incline press and do the first couple of reps that I would be in so much pain with the first three 20 rep sets complete.... and 4 sets of ten to go. I kept my form nice and tight and deep. Lol, wobbling like bambi when I was finished these!

:thumb:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

LOL

BIGFUN 100s are getting quite the audience now hehe

You still have not tried the "CANDY" leg workout mate, and believe me if you think BIGFUN is hard............................ LOL

Next time you are in Tower I will show you "Candy".

I am pleased that Tower gym is starting to get a reputation as a harcore LEG gym hehe


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Its all Delhi's Fault dude, you can blame him. He's the man when it comes to punishing legs.

Del looks like half the board might not be able to walk now. lol

Geo


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Delhi said:


> LOL
> 
> BIGFUN 100s are getting quite the audience now hehe
> 
> ...


Delhi I'm not sure wether to thank you or to hunt you down... I'm sure I'll know in the morning.

Candy... Sweets and all things nice... somehow I don't think so. lol.

Surfer


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Leg day again tonight, as before. So it will be a struggle to walk tomorrow and iv got a 4hr drive to Sunny Aberdeen tomorrow for work, thing is im going to work in a Hospital, wonder if they have any spare beds. 

So tonight will be 5iu's, shooting into left delt as the right was used the other day. Its all going well, iv got another 240iu's that iv just picked up, so another 10 days and i'll up it to 10iu's EOD to see if i can see any affects.

Geo


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

looking forward to monday mate? chest and tri's,dont forget your weight belt as you'll need to hand me up 155/165lb bells lol


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> looking forward to monday mate? chest and tri's,dont forget your weight belt as you'll need to hand me up 155/165lb bells lol


Christ dude,

Thats a work out in itself, haha. Yeah Looking forward to Monday mate, shud be nice and fookin sore on the tues.

Geo


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Geo, Very good read this thread and has given me ALOT of motivation!!

I have just finished my legs in the gym today and am knackered. Got to the changing rooms and my leg gave way and I fell over 

Poor old man ran to me because he thought I had fainted.

I can imagine they will be hurting tomorrow.

Look forward to more updates mate, will drop you an e-mail shortly to let you know how im getting on.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Yesterday was Shoulders and Tri's.

Warm up Dumb bell press:

1x15 20kg

1x15 20kg

Working Sets:

1x9 42's

1x9 42's

1x9 42's

Side Raises

1x10kg Very, very Strict on these

1x10kg

1x10kg

Shoulders were pretty gubbed by this point.

Cable Raises Side(but behind by back, i feel this more of a strain on my side delt)

1x12 20kg

1x12 20kg

1x12 20kg

Front Plate raises(to eye level, this engages all the shoulder to flex and contract, also bring in your abs to stablise your bosy, working you core also)

1x10 15kg plate

1x10 15kg plate

1x10 15kg plate.

Reverse Pec fly(rear delts)

1x15 60kg

1x15 60kg

1x15 60kg

Bent over Raises(rear delts)

1x9 12kg

1x9 12kg

1x9 12kg

Shoulders were on fire by this time, really, really pumped.

Tri's

Dips

1x9 Body weight

1x9 Body Weight

1x9 Body Weight

Rope Pull downs

1x10 60kg(very strict contracting the tri's at the end movement)

1x10 60kg

1x10 60kg

Overhead rope extensions

1x10 60kg

1x10 60kg

1x10 60kg

Tri's were done now, as they got hammered through shoulders.

Came home and did 5iu's of Bluetops into Right Delt.

feeling really good at the moment, and loving training and eating just now.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Today(Sat) is....

Refeed DAY Wooooooohooooooo!

Geo


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

How the reefeed going mate. Im loving mine today.

Your shifting some serious weights good work. How long you in the gym?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Normaly in the gym for about 1hr 20min, although this is only when im doing 2 body parts, any other time when its one body part im in and out in 50mins.

Geo



Galtonator said:


> How the reefeed going mate. Im loving mine today.
> 
> Your shifting some serious weights good work. How long you in the gym?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

tonight was chest and tri's.

So i had a session with Weeman and RS2007 tonight, as i wanted to see how they trained tri's as this is one other weak point of mine. To see if i could pick up any tips from there session??

I was saying to weeman that i couldnt get my tri's sore anymore, that statement will be changing tomorrow i reckon, lol.

So i watched weeman(Brian) and RS2007(Ramsay) when they were doing tri's and i noticed how they did positioned themselves slightly away from say the cable machine to get a better stretch on the Tri. this was also the case when doing skull crushers elbows were more back than forward.

Lesson learned tonight, cheers guys.

So i'll still continue with 5iu's tonight, this will change next week to 10iu's EOD

Geo


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hope any wee bits and bobs are helpfull mate,good session tonight especially considering there were 4 of us and how mobbed that fdookin gym was!

feel goosed right now and havin probs scratchin my face cos chest and tri's so gubbed lol relieved my strength has finally begun to make tracks back towards where it normally is,sorry i was off in my estimations that you would only have to gimme up the 165lb bells was disappointed with what i did with the 175's but wont make the mistake next time i do chest,aiming to get a full set with them and the goal is to get a good set in with those big 200 pounders before prep starts in january.onwards and upwards big chap. 

anytime you want to come along again just gimme a shout


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

your before and after pictures on your first post are amazing mate, fukc me uv done really well

congratz

and im stealing some of your bulk diet:thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Ooooooft, yeah im pretty sore today, feel really gubbed after last night. i mean i had to work outs going, the normal one, and the one lifting up your blooming heavy as fook weights hahahahaahahha. :thumb:

Yeah was a good session, steven just wanted to come and see how you guys did it, next time it will just be me heading over.

i'll try and get a back and leg day in also Brian, so i'll let you know when im free and i'll try and fit in when your doing these.

Geo



weeman said:


> hope any wee bits and bobs are helpfull mate,good session tonight especially considering there were 4 of us and how mobbed that fdookin gym was!
> 
> feel goosed right now and havin probs scratchin my face cos chest and tri's so gubbed lol relieved my strength has finally begun to make tracks back towards where it normally is,sorry i was off in my estimations that you would only have to gimme up the 165lb bells was disappointed with what i did with the 175's but wont make the mistake next time i do chest,aiming to get a full set with them and the goal is to get a good set in with those big 200 pounders before prep starts in january.onwards and upwards big chap.
> 
> anytime you want to come along again just gimme a shout


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah iv transformed over the past 2 years dude, big differance now. 

Yeah steal away, it there for all to use. :thumb:

Geo



oggy1992 said:


> your before and after pictures on your first post are amazing mate, fukc me uv done really well
> 
> congratz
> 
> and im stealing some of your bulk diet:thumb:


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Tried the fun 100's in yesterdays leg workout. Not that much fun but they dont half work. Can hardly walk after adding them into my leg workout. :thumbup1:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

nice one dude,

But try and change them every so often as your legs will get used to it.

Geo



Iron19 said:


> Tried the fun 100's in yesterdays leg workout. Not that much fun but they dont half work. Can hardly walk after adding them into my leg workout. :thumbup1:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Iron19 said:


> Tried the fun 100's in yesterdays leg workout. Not that much fun but they dont half work. Can hardly walk after adding them into my leg workout. :thumbup1:


They are called BIG FUN 100s mate LOL

Of course they are fun why would you not enjoy doing them?

Hehe:tongue:

As I said before BIG FUNs are great but not a patch on "Candy". Sweet and spice and like all things nice..........................

I honestly think Candy is the sickest thing a man can do with his legs LOL

But I must warn you that 99% of people dont have the balls to do them.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

c'mon mate dinnae leave us hanging! tell us,TELL US!!! lol


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

When are you free dude so i can come through to hit legs again if thats ok?? And you can show me these candy things that im letting myself in for??

I will relay the info to the Weeman, hehe.

Geo



Delhi said:


> They are called BIG FUN 100s mate LOL
> 
> Of course they are fun why would you not enjoy doing them?
> 
> ...


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So after having a good drink at the wknd(next one will be bloody ages away, dam hangovers) it was back to Business tonight with doing chest and tri's.

Bench Warm Up.

1x20kg 15reps

1x20kg 15reps

Working sets

1x100kg 5reps

1x105kg 5reps

1x107kg 5reps

1x110kg 5reps

1x115kg 5reps

Incline Bench

1x60kg 5reps

1x65kg 5reps

1x70kg 5reps

1x75kg 5reps

1x80kg 5reps

Chest Press(machine) The idea here was to pump as much blood into my chest as possible as i had already fried my chest doing heavy benching.

1x75kg 12reps

1x75kg 12reps

1x75kg 12reps

Pec Deck Fly

1x75kg 12reps

1x75kg 12reps

1x75kg 12reps

Chest was pumped, filled with blood and very full after hammering it.

Tri's

Rope Push Down's

1x30kg 9reps(very strict contracting at the bottom of each set)

1x30kg 9reps

1x30kg 9reps

1x30kg 9reps

Overhead Rope

1x25kg 15reps

1x25kg 15reps

1x25kg 15reps

1x25kg 15reps

Skullcrushers(this was the last excercise as my tri's were done my this point)

1x10kg 12reps

1x10kg 12reps

1x10kg 12reps

So After this little lot was done i shot 10iu's upping the dose by 5iu's, over the next month i will see how i look and get some pics up. I will also start a new cycle on the 1st Sep so keep an eye out on what im using.

Geo


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Geo said:


> So after having a good drink at the wknd(next one will be bloody ages away, dam hangovers) it was back to Business tonight with doing chest and tri's.
> 
> Bench Warm Up.
> 
> ...


Just for reading sake, are your weights including the bar mate?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes mate, including the bar.

Geo


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

What weight do you do these big fun 100's on. I got legs tonight so might try them. Also do you do them on the smiths or the free bar?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> What weight do you do these big fun 100's on. I got legs tonight so might try them. Also do you do them on the smiths or the free bar?


well the free bar squatting is just working upto your max squat lifts.

The incline legs press is using 40kg each side so 2x20kg plates, 80kg total.

Enjoy dude, or should i say hate tomorrow. 

Geo


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

what a transformation mate,well done, keep up the good work.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Just a few q's if i may (apoligies if they have been asked already)

1. What brand of growth are you using?

2. How much have you gained so far and how much do you attribute to the gh?

3. Whats the square root of 89? (optional)

:laugh:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

1 - Im using Bluetops mate, started off using 5iu's for first month, iv now upped it to 10iu's for the next 2 months. Iv not checked my weight for a while, but the last i looked was 220lbs with 6-pack. Not going to check it until the last month, as i will also be running a cycle.

2 - Gained iv no idea as yet, but looking at the mirror i feel more thicker, and leaner.

3 - Square Root of 89 = 9.4 

Geo


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Geo said:


> 3 - Square Root of 89 = 9.4
> 
> Geo


hahaha quality bodybuilding mathematician

jonesy


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for answering those mate and well done on the maths q. lol


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So im just back from the gym, where i was doing chest and bi's. The plan was to go heavy tonight, but i only managed to go up to 100kg. Iv got a little niggle in my right pec just at the under arm. And as soon as i go heavy i feel it really sore.

So the plan now is to ice it alot and give it time to heal.

My new cycle will start soon 1st September, so i hope it will help the healing process.

Its just a pain in the ass that iv got this niggle because its stopping me from going heavy, SUKS.

Geo


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

gutted mate, but probs best to just rest it like you said mate!

jonesy


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

jonesy2411 said:


> gutted mate, but probs best to just rest it like you said mate!
> 
> jonesy


Yeah mate, its stopping me big time.

Im going to rest it completly for 2-3 wks, im going on hols soon, so shud be good to go when i come back.

Geo


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

how do you know when you have reached your maximum potential as a natty? is there a average age or sign?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

CNPJunkie said:


> how do you know when you have reached your maximum potential as a natty? is there a average age or sign?


for me i just knew when my limit was reached.

Geo


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

heavy isnt always the way bro, have you ever tried pre-exhaust?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> heavy isnt always the way bro, have you ever tried pre-exhaust?


Yeah dude, i change it about every week. Just so happens tonight was heavy. im going to rest it, and let it heal as i dont want it to hinder my growing.

Geo


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Geo said:


> So im just back from the gym, where i was doing chest and bi's. The plan was to go heavy tonight, but i only managed to go up to 100kg. Iv got a little niggle in my right pec just at the under arm. And as soon as i go heavy i feel it really sore.
> 
> So the plan now is to ice it alot and give it time to heal.
> 
> ...


Dont let it bother you too much mate,

you know how these things are. If you push on you might knock yourself out for a months and then you really will be kicking and screaming.

Whats the cycle going to look like in Sept?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Surferph34 said:


> Dont let it bother you too much mate,
> 
> you know how these things are. If you push on you might knock yourself out for a months and then you really will be kicking and screaming.
> 
> Whats the cycle going to look like in Sept?


the cycle is going to be nice and simple, as i grew alot using the simple stuff. So im keep it plane.

Thanks to Weeman for helping with this as we diccussed that simple is probably the best way to go.

I'll post it up soon as i need to speak to him regarding dose.

Geo


----------



## rhysox (Aug 11, 2008)

best of luck to you geo, have based my new bulking diet around yours. i plan to compete naturally one day, possibly in 3 years, so got a long way to go, but for me bodybuilding is a journey and not a destination. i want to enjoy every minute of it rather than rushing it!

how heavy were you when you reached your natural limit?

sorry to clutter up your thread but just wondering whether 3000 calories/day is enough/too much for me... 160lbs/72kg @ 10% bodyfat. looking to put on as much lean muscle mass as I can over the next 3 years and leave 16 weeks for contest prep. also- how much do you think is possible naturally to put on in that amount of time? was thinking of doing classic bodybuilding.

thanks for your time, and best of luck to you in all of your progress! keep up the good work.

rhys


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

rhysox said:


> best of luck to you geo, have based my new bulking diet around yours. i plan to compete naturally one day, possibly in 3 years, so got a long way to go, but for me bodybuilding is a journey and not a destination. i want to enjoy every minute of it rather than rushing it!
> 
> how heavy were you when you reached your natural limit?
> 
> ...


I was 15st dude or there abouts when i was natural, i just cudnt get past that mark, when i cut for my 1st show natural, i got done to 12st 8lbs.

You need to work out what your BMI is and then from there work out your maintenance calorie intake, and add at least 600 cals to it. Off the top of my head i think your 200 cals short for that weight.

Classic BB is becoming more popular now so could be worth doing.

Hope that helps dude.

Geo


----------



## rhysox (Aug 11, 2008)

geo- thanks for your kind reply mate!

very inspirational, and am very glad to have stumbled upon your threads!

apparently my resting calorific requirements are approx 1800, with an estimated activity factor of say 1.3 is 2340. add the 600 and i'm almost 3000 calories. not too sure if i'm on the right lines here!


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Geo said:


> the cycle is going to be nice and simple, as i grew alot using the simple stuff. So im keep it plane.
> 
> Thanks to Weeman for helping with this as we diccussed that simple is probably the best way to go.
> 
> ...


Smart move mate, no need to go for cocktails when you can achieve it with a simple approach.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well tonight was legs.

We changed what we did tonight, to keep my legs guessing.

So.

Incline leg press

1x10reps 150kg

1x10reps 150kg

1x10reps 150kg

This might not seem alot, but i was doing these as strick and as slow as possible to keep all the load on my quads.

Seated Leg Press.

1x10reps the whole stack no idea the weight of it.

1x10reps same as above

1x10reps same as above

Like before i was concentrating more on contraction rather than going heavy tonight. Seems to work for me.

Leg Extenstion

1x10reps 75kg

1x10reps 75kg

1x75reps 75kg

Same as before at top of the contraction i was squeezing my quads big time.

Lunges

1x10reps 12kg dumbells

1x10reps 12kg dumbells

1x10reps 12kg dumbells

Legs were pretty much done by now, filled with blood and pumped.

Tomorrow will be my last session for a week, im off to spain for a week of relaxation, im hope this will also help heal the niggle iv got in my chest at the moment.

My friend had a look at me, and said my legs have come on, since using GH, im going to pop through and see Delhi soon, and he can have a looksi at me.

Geo


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

hi mate any updates, im starting my blue tops soon, first time. any sides?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Going to Try and get some pics up at the End of the Month, im just back from spain so feeling a little crappy.

Only sides iv had dude is my hands felt a little tight, hair has thickend and grows quicker, and do get good nights sleeps now, deep sleeps.

Geo


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

cool, hair at the top of your head or body?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

delhibuilder said:


> cool, hair at the top of your head or body?


ha ha,

Top of my head dude.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well since coming back from Spain on Monday, a wknd of getting hammered and lack of sleep has taken its toll.

Iv ended up with a throat infection, a cold, and a cold sore, all due to my immune system being hammered. So iv upped my water, and Vit C, milk thistle and Lysine to help me recovery quicker.

Going to take this wk off training, to rest, recovery and be ready to GROW again come Monday.

My New cycle starts monday, So keep an eye out of what i'll be running, its pretty simple, to need for cocktails as i find i grow well using a simpled method.

I need a Hug. LOL

Geo


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

whats blue tops?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

CNPJunkie said:


> whats blue tops?


Growth Hormone dude.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Right Guys,

This is What im going to be Running come this Monday along with my GH. Like i said before its nice and simple. 

Week 1-4 Dbol 50mg

Week 1-10 Sust - Mon/Thur 2ml - 250mg/ml

Week 1-10 Deca - Mon/Thur 1.5ml - 200mg/ml

Week 1-10 Tri Tren - Mon/Thur 1ml - 150mg/ml

Week 11-13 Test Prop EOD 1ml - 100mg/ml

Geo


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 28, 2008)

Absolutely loved reading through this journal  Just read each and every post! I am definately going to try the big funs workout on my legs. Looks like a killer! Thanks for the help on MSN lastnight aswell, appreciate it 

All the best with your goals, your before and after photos are just awesome and a real inspiration!!!

All the best


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

After some Consideration iv decided to go with this cycle.

Week 1-4 Dbol 50mg

Week 1-10 Sust - Mon/Thur 2ml - 250mg/ml

Week 1-10 Tri Tren - Mon/Thur 1ml - 150mg/ml

Week 11-13 Test Prop EOD 1ml - 100mg/ml

I was going to add in Deca to the fold but after speaking to certain people iv decided to drop it, and run with the cycle above.

Running along with this im Running 5-8iu's of Blue Tops(GH), so hoping for some good gains over the next while.

Iv got some clomid and Novla incase i need it, but a full PCT will be run a day after my last shot of Prop.

Geo


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bumping this for a read.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Hope your feelin better now Geo, rest will have done you good hun :thumbup1:

Stumpina x


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well im back into training after being ill for the past week after coming back from a Stag do, it was Back to Business as Usual. LEGS........

Warm Up.

Incline Press

1x40kg 20reps

1x40kg 20reps

Working Sets

1x160kg 12reps

1x200kg 12reps

1x230kg 12reps

1x250kg 12reps

1x280kg 12reps

1x300kg 12reps

Seated Press

1x120kg 20reps(These were done not to full lock to keep the load of my Outer Quads)

1x120kg 20reps

1x120kg 20reps

Leg Extension

1x75kg 12reps(Again these were done strict, squeezing at the top of the movement)

1x75kg 12reps

1x75kg 12reps

Lunges CHRIST ALMIGHTY!!!!!!!!!!!

These were taking from the Post Paul George, John Hodgson and 9pack, Id thought id stick them into my Routine tonight, Wish i didnt now.... Click Below to see Video






1x10kg 10reps

1x10kg 10reps

1x10kg 10reps

So now its 5iu's of Bluetops, and then some dinner, as im feeling a little bit sick after legs, haha.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Just a little update.....

I had words with Delhi today and we decided to change my training tonight doing chest and tri's.

OMG PB's all over the place....

Lets just say Mind/Muscle Works a treat,

I tried something different tonight, and bloody hell it worked.

Training is going great at this moment in time, im eating well, resting well, all my little niggling injuries have healed so all good. 

Cheers Delhi. 

Geo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good to here everything is going ok mate keep it up


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> good to here everything is going ok mate keep it up


cheers dude,

Its going better than i thought.  Growing nice and steady.

Geo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats what im aiming for now ive started bulking guna try and keep the bf as low as poss and grow hoepfully


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice work Geo.

Whats the plans for competing next year? You back on stage?

By mind/muscle improvement what are you doing? slowing the negative?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Nice work Geo.
> 
> Whats the plans for competing next year? You back on stage?
> 
> By mind/muscle improvement what are you doing? slowing the negative?


Not competing next year dude taking some time off to add some mass to my weak area's, which i intend to make my best area's.  I will be there though watching it all.

Are you competing Yourself?

Mind/Muscle dude im doing basically telling my brain to stop sending signals to my muscles saying its too heavy to lift when its not.

So lifting heavy will become just as easy as lifting say a small weight.

Geo


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Geo said:


> Not competing next year dude taking some time off to add some mass to my weak area's, which i intend to make my best area's.  I will be there though watching it all.
> 
> Are you competing Yourself?
> 
> ...


Nice mindset Geo, I think when you look at the weight and start thinking about how heavier it is than the last your already telling your brain you can't lift the bugger. Last few days I've gone heavier I've been tellin myself it's easy.....then I've shifted it :thumb:

Lin x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ah mind muscle connection!

usually i have a brain fart and put too much weight on the bar thinking its lighter, by accident i pull off a full set with this weight.

if i had known about it i'd of wobbled all over the show with it lol


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Geo said:


> Not competing next year dude taking some time off to add some mass to my weak area's, which i intend to make my best area's.  I will be there though watching it all.
> 
> Are you competing Yourself?
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate. Thats a meaty bench press

Think im a little lacking in size and quality yet for competing. Maybe the year after. I will be there watching though.


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

I think this is amazing BUT looking at the diet......is it really possible to just start eating that amount straight away!? I eat a six mealer at the mo but when I first started i found it hard and at times still do. Like right now I just swallowed meal 4 and im fuller than a mofo.

A newbie is going to kill themselves trying to eat all that and quite possibly find it harder than the workout itself.

Also how damaging is it if you could not avoid for whatever reason accidently missing some of it now and again?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

jamjam84 said:


> I think this is amazing BUT looking at the diet......is it really possible to just start eating that amount straight away!? I eat a six mealer at the mo but when I first started i found it hard and at times still do. Like right now I just swallowed meal 4 and im fuller than a mofo.
> 
> A newbie is going to kill themselves trying to eat all that and quite possibly find it harder than the workout itself.
> 
> Also how damaging is it if you could not avoid for whatever reason accidently missing some of it now and again?


Easy peasy dude.

Got to remember mate the meals are small, and sometime i will change meals around to suit my needs. i.e replacing a solid meal for a MRP.

Nothing is Impossible.

Plus you must eat to grow.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Little update tonight then.

So tonight was Shoulders and i did Paul George's Off Season workout(Killer)

Here is the You Tube Video if you wana see it??






Tomorrow morning is Back and Bi's, So im going to get some pics posted up. Keep an eye out for the new pics.

Geo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin forward to seein the pics mate. whats your weight like etc now?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> lookin forward to seein the pics mate. whats your weight like etc now?


TBH mate i dont use the scales anymore, i just use the morror. I was over seeing Weeman last night and he said i was coming along nicely and pointed out which parts i need to bring up. Legs/Tri's.

My condition is still good as im trying to eat clean as possible to keep my condition going.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Some pics i took tonight guys. I actually feel alot thicker than i was before, along with being still fairly in condition.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Bloody hell Geo I know you said you were postin pics, don't know what I expected but woah you have deff gone thicker, reps mate you should be as chuffed as minty balls :thumb:

Lind xx


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Lin said:


> Bloody hell Geo I know you said you were postin pics, don't know what I expected but woah you have deff gone thicker, reps mate you should be as chuffed as minty balls :thumb:
> 
> Lind xx


Minty Balls?? LOL.

Cheers Hunni, yeah i feel im still holding not too bad condition considering. So the plan is to still try and clean bulk and grow nice and slowly. 

Geo. x


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

What are you cheeky grinnin about in that 2nd pic :laugh: x


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Lin said:


> What are you cheeky grinnin about in that 2nd pic :laugh: x


Getting home to eat some food. Plus the fact my mate was making some daft faces at me while taking the pics, was trying not to laugh. :thumb:

Geo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good mate still very lean looks like you are making very good progress keep it up.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good mate,lats/delts have stepped up a notch most noticably and also like i said the other night tho the pics dont show your quads imo have also come on more,all in all good progress so far big chap,keeping it lean enough that you feel good and abs are still in sight,must say tho having seen you in the flesh the other day the pics not doing your abs justice as they are far more prominent than these pics are showing


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Delts are the first thing i noticed look bigger...bloody massive infact. Looking thick and powerful. Kee it up mate

Where you training now?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> looking good mate,lats/delts have stepped up a notch most noticably and also like i said the other night tho the pics dont show your quads imo have also come on more,all in all good progress so far big chap,keeping it lean enough that you feel good and abs are still in sight,must say tho having seen you in the flesh the other day the pics not doing your abs justice as they are far more prominent than these pics are showing


Cheers dude,

Yeah i actually forgot to take some pics of the abs, was in a rush.

But im really happy, with how im progressing. Looking to add some more thickness, as well as keep my condition.

Just hope my legs grow as well a the rest of me. lol

Geo


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy hell ova size gain there mate! Well done


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Delts are the first thing i noticed look bigger...bloody massive infact. Looking thick and powerful. Kee it up mate
> 
> Where you training now?


Yeah im coming along nice mate cheers.

Im training down in irvine at the moment, at the gails lodge.

But when i can i go over and train with weeman, and also up at Delhi's gym in Whitburn

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Havent been in for a while mate and you are showing some solid progress there:thumb: Keep plugging away and as you say your condition has stayed in check also.
> 
> Also considering 6 months growth myself mate but need to do some more research first on whether it would be worthwhile for me
> 
> Keep doing what your doing


I actually think the GH has helped me stay in condition some what dude, its not that long iv been on it for, and im defo feeling the effects.

As long as i can keep growing with the condition iv got, i'll be really pleased. As i dont wana pile on crap weight.

Geo


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

FFS Geo, I thought the plan was to stay lean?????

lolololol just kidding big guy, looking good, making progress and staying tight - everything you have been aiming for.

Can I have some of your delts please


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> FFS Geo, I thought the plan was to stay lean?????
> 
> lolololol just kidding big guy, looking good, making progress and staying tight - everything you have been aiming for.
> 
> Can I have some of your delts please


LOL. Need to diet then, if ur saying im a fatty, haha.

Yeah thats what i was aiming for dude, im sure the GH though is keeping me lean. All good.

I'll swap ya my delts for your legs, :whistling:

Geo


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Blimey mate.

Them lats have really responded.

Looking good mate. Nice log.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Steedee said:


> Blimey mate.
> 
> Them lats have really responded.
> 
> Looking good mate. Nice log.


Yeah dude, iv been doing alot of wide chin ups, and my lats have responded really well to them.

Geo


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

mate your delts are fukin insane lol.looking very good though, deifinatly better than when you first trained, you must get alot of comments by friends too.

looking good, im going to try just gh next year with anavar hopefully make me more leaner.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

delhibuilder said:


> mate your delts are fukin insane lol.looking very good though, deifinatly better than when you first trained, you must get alot of comments by friends too.
> 
> looking good, im going to try just gh next year with anavar hopefully make me more leaner.


Looks like my delts are one of my strongest points, love training shoulders. Yeah my training partner always comments on how big they are, i keep saying na there onlt tiny dude, loads of growing still to do. lol

Im only doing 5iu of Gh EOD day dude, im almost certain its helped me stay lean. Although my diet has been pretty much clean mon-fri, so thats another bonus thats helped me stay leanish.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well tonight was just abs and calves.

Incline Leg Press(Just the Tips of My toes being used here)

1 x 20reps 100kg

1 x 20reps 100kg

1 x 20reps 100kg

Seated leg Press

1 x 20reps 100kg

1 x 20reps 100kg

1 x 20reps 100kg

Seated leg Press(Single leg calf raises)

1 x 12reps 80kg(slow and contracting the calf)

1 x 12reps 80kg

1 x 12reps 80kg

Abs

Crunches 3 sets of 15

Rope pull Downs(feel these hit my lower abs really well)

1 x 22reps 100kg

1 x 22reps 100kg

1 x 22reps 100kg

Leg raises

1 x 20reps

1 x 20reps

1 x 20reps

I try and hit these body parts Every Tues/Thur.

Until next time guys/girls.

Geo


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Any updated pics of the pins dood??

Just looked back at them pics again.

Yup you are sporting some rather large Deltage.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Steedee said:


> Any updated pics of the pins dood??
> 
> Just looked back at them pics again.
> 
> Yup you are sporting some rather large Deltage.


Looks like iv been blessed with a good body part now, my delts. Least iv got one good thing going, haha.

Was going to try and take some tomorrow dude, as its leg day. Will also try and get some abs also.

Geo


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo, awesome progress mate, as already said your lats look huge. It will be interesting to see how your quads and calves have progressed as i know you said this was a weaker point for you.

Look really full and thick and you still have visible abs you lucky sod! :laugh:

Keep it up dude, looking great!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Geo, awesome progress mate, as already said your lats look huge. It will be interesting to see how your quads and calves have progressed as i know you said this was a weaker point for you.
> 
> Look really full and thick and you still have visible abs you lucky sod! :laugh:
> 
> Keep it up dude, looking great!!


Cheer dude,

Looks like my lats have responded well to wide chin ups, hard to do, but seem to be working for me.

My calves have also come on some, 2 x per week seems to work for them. My Quads will just take time i think, but im in no rush. Lots of growing still to be done.

I said that i dont trsin abs that often, but iv changed my theory on that one, doing them 2 x per week now, along with calves as, the next time i step on stage i want my abs solid and thick.

Geo


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Geo said:


> Cheer dude,
> 
> *
> Looks like my lats have responded well to wide as possible chin ups, hard to do, but seem to be working for me.*
> ...


mate you do realise its a myth about doing extra wide grip chins for back width? only saying as if you continue on doing them,and the heavier you get,you could end up with the very real situation of bad rotor cuff injury.

I'm pretty certain i've got a site bookmarked somewhere that shows you what exercise recruits how many fibres and in actual fact a medium to shoulder width grip recruits the most fibres into play during chins.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> mate you do realise its a myth about doing extra wide grip chins for back width? only saying as if you continue on doing them,and the heavier you get,you could end up with the very real situation of bad rotor cuff injury.
> 
> I'm pretty certain i've got a site bookmarked somewhere that shows you what exercise recruits how many fibres and in actual fact a medium to shoulder width grip recruits the most fibres into play during chins.


Ah sweet dude, i think i was actually trying to say that iv been doing these alot recently and have responded to them, musta typed it out wrong what i was trying to say. DOH...

I only ever do body weight and try to concentrate all the focus on my lats nothing else, if my grip is too wide i feel it on my shoulders and more. So tend to adjust accordingly.

If uv got the link can you fire it over to me, and i'll have a shifty at it, always looking to grow, hence me asking you all daft questions when i see ya.

O forgot to say when i was over, next time ur doing legs/tri's/back can you let us know, and if poss i'll jump in with you and RS.

Geo


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

OK mate here you go:

And before ANYONE slams me for being critical i will make no appology for being honest as that is what I do, my opinion and that is all.

You are holding a little more than I personally would want you too. Not much maybee 4-5 pounds but more than I would like to see you hold. Your delts have always been a strong point so all the previous comments are good and accurate, but maybe consider how they are making your arms look in comparison???

Lats have come on bit which IS very encouraging as this was a weak area for you so that is good. Biceps need more peak so more concentration curls and peak exercises for you mate.

Overall, everything is happening nice. But its now time to calm down and clean the diet up a little, dont confuse size with quality and fat for muscle mate.

Now as i said at the start MY opinion I dont like the "bulk" diet mentality. Fat is fat and it is NOT muscle.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Delhi said:


> OK mate here you go:
> 
> And before ANYONE slams me for being critical i will make no appology for being honest as that is what I do, my opinion and that is all.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate,

Always Honest, something thats always good to hear.

Taking your comments on board and will clean up diet now.

Cheers dude.

Geo


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Delhi said:


> OK mate here you go:
> 
> And before ANYONE slams me for being critical i will make no appology for being honest as that is what I do, my opinion and that is all.
> 
> ...


no direspect ment to you in the following comments del,you know i see you as a mate and dedicated bb'er.

it will make no difference what so ever if geo where to do concentration curls and 'peak' exercises for biceps,there is no such thing,your biceps are your biceps are your biceps,same as any other muscle in your body.

what i mean by that is (and i have posted this about 5 times on this board in the last month lol) your genetics predetermine what your muscle will look like ie peak/sweep/hang etc the only thing you can physically do is make a muscle larger,thats it,nothing else.

he will gain the same rewards so far as peak is concerned if he were only to do barbell curls for the rest of his days.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

weeman said:


> no direspect ment to you in the following comments del,you know i see you as a mate and dedicated bb'er.
> 
> it will make no difference what so ever if geo where to do concentration curls and 'peak' exercises for biceps,there is no such thing,your biceps are your biceps are your biceps,same as any other muscle in your body.
> 
> ...


fair comment mate and true, but these type of exercises help most people isolate the muscle better therfor leading to better size gains and the illusion of peaks.


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

very nice journal G congrats on your progress to date :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Dragon555 said:


> very nice journal G congrats on your progress to date :thumb:


Cheers dude.

All going good, still got alot of growing to do.

Geo


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

weeman said:


> mate you do realise its a myth about doing extra wide grip chins for back width? only saying as if you continue on doing them,and the heavier you get,you could end up with the very real situation of bad rotor cuff injury.
> 
> I'm pretty certain i've got a site bookmarked somewhere that shows you what exercise recruits how many fibres and in actual fact a medium to shoulder width grip recruits the most fibres into play during chins.


My lats respond well to preexhaustion, I do pullovers first 2 sets to failure before going for the pullups/rows, about 2/5 into the session my lats are mauled, I must say it is kinda punishing pre exhausting them so hard it makes you overall weaker thru the session but damn you are going to find that lat contact.

And yes closegrip rows and pulls for the lats atleast for me.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well time for a little update......

Im currently sitting at 16st 1lb with abs, the heaviest iv been, this after my cycle finished 1 wk ago. Now i decided to cruise on Test 350 on 1ml per wk just now till after xmas and new year, and then i will decide what action to take????

All idea's welcome...... :thumb:

My diet has been good clean from Mon-Fri and cheating on the wknds with what ever i want.  

My training has been good, and i seem to be growing nice and steady.

Now as of late iv had lower back problems, and its hindering my squatting and dead lifting, infact i dont do any deads as bending over, is a real problem sometimes. Iv been seeing a chiropractor for this problem and its helping, So fingers crossed i get this injury fixed???

My tri's seem not to be growing as much as i would like, so iv decided to have an arm day, instead of chest/tri day. To see if this will help them come on some more. Legs im still working on, they seem to be coming along very slowly. :thumb:

Im using 5iu's EOD, but i might consider doing 5iu's ED soon, as i want to experiment to see if i get better results from it. :whistling:

Chest day tomorrow, and im also off all wk, so iv got time to eat all my foods and try and put on some weight. 

Geo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like ure making good progress mate. are you planning on competing next year?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> looks like ure making good progress mate. are you planning on competing next year?


Na dude, taking time off to add some mass. Competed last 2 years, so its time for a wee rest to grow. Want to bring my legs and tri's up to scratch, its what im concertrating on just now. 

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

New Training as off today......

Mon - Chest

Tues - Back/abs/calves

Wed - Cardio

Thur - Legs

Fri - Bi's/Tri's/abs/calves

Sat - Cardio

Sun - Shoulders

I changed my routine to a 2 on 1 off, wanted to hit my tri's on a different day to chest to see if i respond better to working them on there own rather than after nailing chest.

Wed/Sat will be cardio days where i'll be doing 20min sessions, nothing heavy just nice and light.

Lets see if this works??? :thumb:

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Chest

Flat Bench

1x8 110kg

1x8 110kg

1x8 120kg

Incline Bench

1x8 100kg

1x7 100kg

1x5 100kg

Flat flys

1x9 22.5kg

1x9 22.5kg

1x9 22.5kg

Flat Dbell

1x5 30kg

1x5 30kg

1x5 30kg

After this little lot my chest was full, pumped, and fried.

Dinner consisted of 200g Fillet, Mash, and Veg.

Geo


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good lifts mate, everything looks good. Update with some good pics dude...

Im eager to see the ammount of size you add in the next year, will be an absolute monster mate!! :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> You have probably done the right thing moving your arms to a day away from chest. I work mine on seperate days as I like to work to failure on arms and chest. You have to find out what works for you as everyone is different and responds differently to training.
> 
> I have had to start missing a day between heavy training sessions so that I have time to recover. So far it is working very well for me and I can see the improvement. Keep up the good work.


cheers hunni,

I think that iv been overtraining tri's on chest day, so hence me moving them to another day to have a full 24hrs rest. So fingers crossed they respond quick now.

Geo. x


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thought I hadnt seen you on for a while mate. Glad all is well apart from the back. Things looking good. I too have added an arm day. And tbh I really enjoy it. makes a nice difference to put full intensity into arms rather than add them in after a back/chest workout where im 80% shagged before I start.

Keep it up mate!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Steedee said:


> Thought I hadnt seen you on for a while mate. Glad all is well apart from the back. Things looking good. I too have added an arm day. And tbh I really enjoy it. makes a nice difference to put full intensity into arms rather than add them in after a back/chest workout where im 80% shagged before I start.
> 
> Keep it up mate!


Iv been on dude, just not posted in my journal for a while. Yeah by adding an arm day my thinking is i can hammer my tri's 100%, like you said not 80% after doing chest.

This i hope they respond the way i hope??

As for the back its getting there, see my chiropractor tomorrow so fingers crossed it will help me in the long run.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

today was arm day.

v-push downs

1x20 40kg

1x20 40kg

1x20 40kg

These were done with more of a contraction than heavy weight, as if i go too heavy i feel my shoulders come into play more.

Overhead rope extentions

1x15 40kg

1x15 40kg

1x15 40kg

These were done with the intention of seperating the rope at the end i.e outwards for more of a squeeze.

Close Push Up(V)

1x12 102kg(body weight)

1x12 102kg

1x12 102kg

Doing these were hard for me, as my tri's were pretty tired from the first lot, but managed to hit em right, and felt full pumped and tight after this.

Rope push downs

1x20 30kg

1x20 30kg

1x20 30kg

These were done really slow, to maximise contraction on my tri, agony towards the end of each set.

Bi's

standing curls 3x12 22.5kg

seated arnolds 3x12 15kg

hammers 2x12 17kg

BB Curls 2x 12 30kg

All in all, a good arm workout, arms were full, pumped, thick.

As you can see i highlighted more on the tri's in detail, as im trying to bring them on a bit, next week i'll changed my tri routine to keep em guessing. @D

Geo


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

great stuff mate


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

vlb said:


> great stuff mate


cheers dude, 

See your from Edinburgh, did you attend any of the shows this year??

Geo


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

mate, your an inspiration..... **** hot mate


----------



## Bago (Dec 7, 2008)

One word - !nspiration! Thanks.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Just a little update...

Ok i never get ill, like getting the cold or Flu etc, IM NEVER ILL...

But for the past 3 days iv had a very bad dose of the Flu, Yesterday was the worst, freezing, shakes, Sweating, coughing, iv no taste or smell. My ears are all blocked up.

Cant Train, all i can do is wait it out.

Today, im feeling alot better but still got the Sweats, taste and smell are still missing, and my ears are still blocked gone is the coughing though, which is good.

My appetite has been ok, getting 4 meals down me, along with some protein. 

All i can do is wait it out.

Suks though cos i cant do nowt, except play the Xbox all day. LOL.

Geo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha bad news mate atleast your getting some food into you when i was ill the other week i couldnt eat for 3 days lost over half a stone dreadful.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad to see its been going well Geo besides the wee bit of man-flu


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

what GH are you using geo ( sorry if you put it in the previous pages but i havnt found it) its just i use hrydrotropin and they are in 8 iu vials so do you use 5 then the next day have to use two ( 3 out if the old vial and 2 from the new:?) just a question bud. Iam using gh as a bridge to my precontest cycle usind 8ius EOD i was going to get my bf done before and after t see what the net gain of muscle was but no one had any calipers so i will have to have a looksee


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Glad to see its been going well Geo besides the wee bit of man-flu


Hey mate,

Yeah its going real good TBH back eating like a horse, after the Flu(that was a killer) and training is going good. My lower back is also on the mend, be hoping to start Deads next week??

Sitting at a cool 15st 5lbs just now, guess i lost 5lbs due to the flu, but im sure it will have been water and other crap, as im bridging just now using T350.

So im sure the weight will come back once training and eating habits are back to full swing.

You thinking about competing next year??

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

laurie g said:


> what GH are you using geo ( sorry if you put it in the previous pages but i havnt found it) its just i use hrydrotropin and they are in 8 iu vials so do you use 5 then the next day have to use two ( 3 out if the old vial and 2 from the new:?) just a question bud. Iam using gh as a bridge to my precontest cycle usind 8ius EOD i was going to get my bf done before and after t see what the net gain of muscle was but no one had any calipers so i will have to have a looksee


Hi mate, im only using Bluetops just now, 5iu's ED now. I was using EOD day, but decided it was more benifcial to do ED. Seems to be working for me, making some good gaines along with staying lean. 

Geo


----------



## DOG (Dec 29, 2008)

can u give me a few tips. I train 5 times a week 1 body part a time and abs 3 times a week. I want to put on a little bit more weight and cut up. Im 90kg 6.3 tall. i was gonna take 4iu GH 5 times a week for 5 weeks witha test. can u tell me what test and what time i shold take the GH. Also im confused on what protein is the best as there are so many, i usually buy from myprotein.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

^^^^WTF^^^^^^


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> ^^^^WTF^^^^^^


You beat me to it.... Git.... PMSL

Geo


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Geo said:


> You beat me to it.... Git.... PMSL
> 
> Geo


I wonder if he's the Bounty Hunter..? :whistling:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> I wonder if he's the Bounty Hunter..? :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Maybe, Maybe Not.....??

I Suppose i better reply to him, IM A KIND Fella. 

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

DOG said:


> can u give me a few tips. I train 5 times a week 1 body part a time and abs 3 times a week. I want to put on a little bit more weight and cut up. Im 90kg 6.3 tall. i was gonna take 4iu GH 5 times a week for 5 weeks witha test. can u tell me what test and what time i shold take the GH. Also im confused on what protein is the best as there are so many, i usually buy from myprotein.


Probably not the Best place to put your first post mate...

Best thing to do is Introduce yourself in the Welcome section, and then have a look at all the Sub sections for weight loss, etc.

There is loads of info on the site, make sure when you post next stick it in the correct Section.

You will get all your answers. :thumb:

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well its nearly that time again of the year. Most will be starting to diet for the up and coming 4 shows up here is scotland, Beginning May. So good Luck to all those competing, and i will see you there with fingers crossed some more mass on me???? :thumb:

Me on the other had will be starting a 10 week Bulk Cycle, Starting 1 week tomorrow, as i finish Bridging this wednesday. I will be posting up my full cycle, diet and training program, which has changed slighlty, and i kid you not the DOMS are Seriously agony.  :thumb:

I got looked at by Delhi not long ago, and he pointed out legs are coming along, but tri's are lacking, shoulders are a strong point, along with chest. And back is still strong. Always NO BULL S H I T answers from him, so cheers mate. 

My Cycle is simple, so no need for over the top compounds as i tend to grow nice using a simple method, i will also be running 10iu's EOD(Blue Tops) through the cycle. My goal is to add as much lean mass as possible, mainly on legs and arms. Im currently sitting pretty at 16st with abs.

I will be doing this bulk with my mate steven who starts a day after me, as he is on hols just now, so you might even see some pics if he lets me post some????? Knowing i'll be helped along with my training partner, will make this cycle a good en.  

Any questions just ask???

So here is a pic of what i'll be running.

Apex Dbol

Apex T350mg/ml(i bridged using this)

Apex Tren 75mg/ml

Pro Chem EQ 300mg/ml

Pro Chem Test Enanthate 300mg/ml


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Dude.... I hate to be the one to break this to you, but thats all fake as a £9 note.....

So if you just want to drop it off over at mine, I'll "dispose" of it safely for you, you can never be too careful :whistling:

You know me, always willing to help a mate, if I can :thumb:

LOL, joking of course! Good luck on the cycle mate, get some mass on those chicken legs of yours


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Dude.... I hate to be the one to break this to you, but thats all fake as a £9 note.....
> 
> So if you just want to drop it off over at mine, I'll "dispose" of it safely for you, you can never be too careful :whistling:
> 
> ...


PMSL Dude, i glimpsed over that reply for a sec not even thinking. And i thought O FUK. Git........

Yeah im hoping to do well on this cycle, as you know my legs are my weakest part, but if i get the training done, and the grub down me, im sure i'll get some size on em.

You still bulking, or you going to diet along with Bri??

Geo


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Geo said:


> You still bulking, or you going to diet along with Bri??
> 
> Geo


Translation: "so, you going to continue being a fat c**t or are you going to do something about you f****ng fat disgrace of an obesity you"

I know your game son 

:lol:

Sorry for giving you the wee fright Geo, just my wee joke 

Just now Im kinda floating in limbo to be honest, might do a wee diet later on at some point - not sure:confused1:

You should see some good gains over the next wee while then, as you say as long as the grub is sorted. How is your current diet daily P C F Cal values wise?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Translation: "so, you going to continue being a fat c**t or are you going to do something about you f****ng fat disgrace of an obesity you"
> 
> I know your game son
> 
> ...


Stop calling me "Fat" you know i have a Thyroid problem,  PMSL

Yeah i know what you mean about being in limbo, strange not having some goals to head to at this time of year, as we would normaly be getting ready for our Pre Comp. 

My diet has been crap over the festive season, as you can imagine. Pretty much eating anything i got my hands on.  That with going out alot boozing dont help, as when hung over i tend not to each so much.

So back on track, and i'll be getting diet sorting for starting cyle, P/C/F wise i dont know until i wrk it all out.

Geo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cycle looks nice and simple mate im interested into how you find the eq as i may run some later this year.

you taking any before and after pics?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> cycle looks nice and simple mate im interested into how you find the eq as i may run some later this year.
> 
> you taking any before and after pics?


Yeah i'll take some Before and Afters dude, but i wont post them up until after the cycle is done.

Yeah i fancied adding in some EQ see how i got on with it, i also wanted to see if it increased my Appetite?? We'll soon find out soon enough..

Geo


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i was using the same eq at 900mgs a week mate and didnt notice any appetite increase,think that tends more to be a placebo thing tbh 

by the way just so we are clear the test ethanate isnt ethanate,its *ENANTHATE* there is no such esther as ethanate no matter how much people want to keep saying it,its *ENANTHATE!!!!* it even says it on your bottle lmao

i swear to god i want someone to put a sticky in the anabolics section just stating that alone before i kill someone for saying ethanate ever again. :cursing:

anyway apart from that,look forward to seeing the progress as always


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> i was using the same eq at 900mgs a week mate and didnt notice any appetite increase,think that tends more to be a placebo thing tbh
> 
> by the way just so we are clear the test ethanate isnt ethanate,its *ENANTHATE* there is no such esther as ethanate no matter how much people want to keep saying it,its *ENANTHATE!!!!* it even says it on your bottle lmao
> 
> ...


All changed just for you dude, as from your reply looks like your gona explode, PMLS.......

Yeah hope the gains come good with this cycle, fingers crossed.

What did you find from the EQ, did you feel you were alot harder(Muscle wise) before anyone says HARDMAN....

Geo


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol just one of my pet hates regarding that word mate thats all lol

yeah i guess you could say i was harder,def combo of heaviest in good nik i have been,topped out at 17st 3lbs with abs/seratus and vascular,tho i dropped a good bit over xmas period due to partying too much and time off from gym but am back up to 16st 7lbs now and lean and fillining out more as each day goes by,will begin to start bringing it in about another week to 10 days,by which point i should be around about the 17st mark again,so a good 10lbs heavier and leaner than my starting point in 2007


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> lol just one of my pet hates regarding that word mate thats all lol
> 
> yeah i guess you could say i was harder,def combo of heaviest in good nik i have been,topped out at 17st 3lbs with abs/seratus and vascular,tho i dropped a good bit over xmas period due to partying too much and time off from gym but am back up to 16st 7lbs now and lean and fillining out more as each day goes by,will begin to start bringing it in about another week to 10 days,by which point i should be around about the 17st mark again,so a good 10lbs heavier and leaner than my starting point in 2007


Cooooooool,

Looking forward to running this now, and i might even ADD the deca to the equation now.

All my PCT is sorted, so if need be its on hand in case i need it.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Monday I start my Bulk and cycle, so here is a little bit about what im doing for the next 10 wks. 

Ok im so im currently sitting at 6'0, 16st(223lbs) with abs, im vascular on arms, chest, shoulders, calves and legs, so im guessing my Bf is in the region of 10-14%. Anyway... I'll be taking pics before and Afters, but wont be posting them until the end of the cycle...

My goal here is 2 things, one being mass on my legs and arms, the rest of me grows pretty well, legs/arms are very stubborn. So my aim on this bulk and cycle will be to improve these 2 areas.

Ok Cycle(Jabbing will be done Mon/Thur

Weeks 1-4

Dbol 30mg ED

1ml EQ 300mg

1ml Test Enanthate 300mg

1ml T350mg

1ml Deca 200mg

Weeks 5-10

1ml EQ 300mg

1ml Test Enanthate 300mg

1ml T350mg

1ml Deca 200mg

2ml Tren Ace 75mg

Iv got all my PCT handy HCG, clomid, Novla incase i need it, as i know this cycle is very hard, Surpression wise.

Training

This has taken a bit of a change, thanks to Delhi for this one, so i'll try explain it as the days and workouts go by. I will tell you this though, trying to press an Olympic BAR(Incline), with no weigth on it, is BLOOOOODY hard.  And iv never been in Soooo much agony, healing time around 6 day mark......

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - Arms

Wednesday - OFF

Thursday - Legs

Friday - Shoulders

Saturday - Back

Sunday - OFF

Diet...

This is what i need for Maintenence and cutting at the Moment incase anyone is Interested. I will post up my Diet once i know exactly what i'll be taking in, i just need to finalise it.  Prob middle of next week so keep an eye out.

Cutting

Maintenance: *3110 Calories/day*

Fat Loss: *2488 Calories/day*

Extreme Fat Loss*:* *1866 Calories/day*

Bulking

*Daily Calorie Intake: 4168*

Protein* - 41g Per meal*

Carbs *- 81g Per meal*

Fats* - 23g Per Meal*

Protein *- 350-400g Per Day*

Carbs* - 484g Per Day*

Fats *- 138g Per Day*

So i need 4168 Cals/day to Grow, i will achieve this by have about 7-9 small meals a day, work permitting of course, as were only Human and there is so many Hrs in the day. Falling ill, having a life etc. This is the aim though, so fingers crossed i get all my Grub down me..

I'll Post up my PCT Cycle if i do it, as i might just bridge for 16wks, not decided yet.

Well Wish me luck guys for Bulking.

Geo


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good George. Cycle looks nice and simple and you should grow well.

I look forward to seeing the results, best of luck with it mate!!!

I will eagerly await to see the diet, it may help me tweak mine slightly if needed. :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cycle looks good mate. also looks like you have put alot of thought into the diet etc.

how did you work that out from trial and error or did you use a formula??

i think bridging is best lol i am talking myself into taking this step this year even tho im only 23 lol.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

All the best George,great dedication and attitude :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

weeman said:


> i was using the same eq at 900mgs a week mate and didnt notice any appetite increase,think that tends more to be a placebo thing tbh
> 
> by the way just so we are clear the test ethanate isnt ethanate,its *ENANTHATE* there is no such esther as ethanate no matter how much people want to keep saying it,its *ENANTHATE!!!!* it even says it on your bottle lmao
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha, i absolutely knew you was going tp pick up on this Weeman!!!. Everytime its called ethanate you just have to correct them, i love it!!

reps

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cycle starts tomorrow doesnt it George???


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> cycle looks good mate. also looks like you have put alot of thought into the diet etc.
> 
> how did you work that out from trial and error or did you use a formula??
> 
> i think bridging is best lol i am talking myself into taking this step this year even tho im only 23 lol.


Yeah it was one i thing i wanted to get spot on mate, i worked out my diet by trial and errot TBH. I looked over it, and looks like i was eating more carbs, which were filling me up. So i wasnt getting the rest of my meals down every 2.5hrs.

So i worked it out now that cabrs are like a side order of fries there only there to get the protein down.

Once the protein is finished i'll bin the rest of the carbs if you know what i mean, because i get enough carbs in me through the day i dont need to go overboard with them, if i do it turn bloats me.

I liked the bridging kept my weight constant, and kept me shooting for goals.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> All the best George,great dedication and attitude :thumbup1:


Cheers mate,

Im more focused on my diet than ever just now, and iv made a good few changes so fingers crossed i add some mass.

Thanks for popping by.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Ha ha ha, i absolutely knew you was going tp pick up on this Weeman!!!. Everytime its called ethanate you just have to correct them, i love it!!
> 
> reps
> 
> ...


Yeah dude starts tomorrow, here comes big legs. 

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Tonight was CHEST.....

Warmed up using 7.5kg flys, 30reps.

These were done one after the other, 30kg dropped, straight on 17.5kg dropped, then 10kg.

Set1 Flat Fly's

30kg - To failure, then 8 assissted

17.5 - To Failure, then 8 assissted

10kg - To Failure, then 8 assissted

Set2 Same as above....

Set 1 Incline Bench

60kg - To failure, then 8 assissted

40kg - To failure, then 8 assissted

20kg(Bar) - To failure, then 8 assissted.

Set 2 Same as Above...

Chest Was fried at this point, then home to eat. Total chest workout 30mins. 

Diet Today.

Meal 1 07:30am 2scoops Unflavoured Whey, 2 teaspoons Nesquick chocolate.

Meal 2 09:00am 4 whole eggs, 60g cheese.

Meal 3 11:00am 2 chicken breasts, 125g cooked rice

Meal 4 13:00pm 2 chicken breatss, 125g cooked rice

Meal 5 15:00pm 1 chicken breast, 80g cooked rice

Meal 6 17:00pm 2 scoops whey, 1 banana

18:00 Train

Meal 7 18.45pm 2 scoops whey, 1bls of honey

Meal 8 21:00 Sirlion Steak, Green Beans, Pepsi

Meal 9 23:00pm Quark cheese(made my way, check my food thread for recipe)

If i get up throught the night to pee, i might make a shake all depends if im tired or not??

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Arms Today.....

Tri's

Set 1 Rope Push Downs Drop Sets

20kg - to failure, 8 assissted

13kg - to failure, 8 assissted

10kg - to failure, 8 assissted

Set 2 Same as Above

Set 1 French Presses

40kg - to failure, 8 assissted

30kg - to failure, 8 assissted

20kg - to failure, 8 assissted

Set 2 - Same as above

Bi's

Set 1 Seated Curls Drop Sets

22.5kg - failure

17.5kg - Failre

10kg - failure

Set 2 - Same as above

Set 1 Straight Olympic Bar Curls

40kg - to failure, 8 assissted

20kg - to failure, 8 assissted

10kg - to failure, 8 assissted

Set 2 - Same as above.

Home.........

Diet for today.

Meal 1 07:30am 2scoops Unflavoured Whey, 2 teaspoons Nesquick chocolate.

Meal 2 09:00am 4 whole eggs, 60g cheese.

Meal 3 11:00am 2 chicken breasts, 125g cooked rice. 1tbls olive oil

Meal 4 13:00pm 2 scoops protein, 2 tea spoons nesquick

Meal 5 15:00pm 1.5 chicken breast, 125g cooked rice, 1tbls olive oil

Meal 6 17:00pm 2 scoops whey

18:00 Train

Meal 7 18.45pm 2 scoops whey, 1bls of honey

Meal 8 21:00 Sirlion Steak(nando's BBQ sauce), Green Beans, olive oil and tomatoe sauce, Pepsi, pack of crisps

Meal 9 23:00pm Quark cheese(made my way, check my food thread for recipe)

Tomorrow is day off, and tomorrow night is a cheat meal, so im going for a BURGER KING, not had one in ages. 

Geo


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

Burger King yummy! its looking good G keep it up you be massive in no time :thumb: your thread is motivation for me to clean my bulk up aswell 

:beer:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Dragon555 said:


> Burger King yummy! its looking good G keep it up you be massive in no time :thumb: your thread is motivation for me to clean my bulk up aswell
> 
> :beer:


Cheers mate, yeah im getting there. Although to day was a bad day, that bad i cant be bothered to post in my journal about it. I'll do it tomorrow.

Doh

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well Yesterday(Wednesday) was suppose to be a rest day and eating alot of food day. But it turned out crap. The night before i went to bed with a cough, and cudnt sleep, so the wednesday i was ****ed, my appetite was terrible.

Meal 1 - 2 scoops protein, water

Meal 2 - Bowl of shredde's

Meal 3 - Mcd's

Mea 4 - Sweet sour chinese.

So as you can see my diet was **** poor as i was still feeling soooo tired from being up all night. So i got to bed very early last night, and got a good 9 hrs kip, with a pee stop about 4.40am.

Today diet has been spot on, and later on is legs, so i'll update once im back frrom gym later on tonight.

Geo


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

if you go on the Burger king web site they have loads of vouchers for free food. Looking good mate the plan is going well


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> if you go on the Burger king web site they have loads of vouchers for free food. Looking good mate the plan is going well


dont tell me this dude, i'll be printing there vouchers out all bloody night, it cheat wknd coming up, can see me now. camped outside burger king, with a bag full of vouchers, hehe.

Yeah its going good mate, seem to be responding nice. 

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So tonight LEGS. 

Leg Extensions Warm Up, 3 x 20reps 20kg.

Working sets x 4 (Drop Sets)

75kg - 12reps

45kg - 12reps

20kg - 12reps

Incline Leg Press x 4 sets

400kg - 12reps

Seated Leg Press x 4 sets

200kg - 12 reps

Lunges x 4 sets

10kg dumbells(yeah yeah i know girl weight but hey what can you do eh) 

Diet

Meal 1 - 2 scoops protein

Meal 2 - 4 eggs, 60g cheese, Apple Juice

Meal 3 - 2 Scoops protein(was driving to office at this time)

Meal 4 - 100g Oats, Milk, Sugar. Pepsi.

meal 5 - 1scoop protein, Honey.

Meal 6 - PWO 2scoops protein, 1tbls peanut butter.

Meal 7 - 19.30 Sirlion Steak, Green Bean, Tomatoe Sauce mixed with some Olive Oil.

Meal 8 - Probably Quark, cant get enough of this just now.. 

And 10iu's of Growth(bluetops before anyone asks)

Thats it all, easy one for tonight, and a hellava alot better than Yesterday.  

Geo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks good and diet looks spot on.

glad you had a better day mate keep it up.

wish i could go to burger king lol


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Chest today...

Flat Fly's x2 30kg, 17.5kg, 10kg

Incline Bench x2 60kg, 40kg, 20kg

Diet

Meal 1 - 4 eggs, ham, 60g cheese, Scramble

Meal 2 - At a Customers, 2scoops protein(water)

Meal 3 - 1.5 Chicken Breast, 125g Uncle Bens Rice

Meal 4 - Same as above, with coffee

TRAIN

Meal 5 - 2scoops protein, 2tbls Honey

Meal 6 - Sirlion Steak, Veg, BBQ sauce, pepsi

Meal 7 - Apple, with pint of juice

Meal 8 - Quark made my way, 3 tea spoons of nesquick Chocolate.

Gear

1ml, Pro test 300

1ml Pro EQ

30mg Dbol Apex

10iu GH

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Legs.

Incline Seated press

420kg 15reps

420kg 15reps

420kg 15reps

420kg 15reps

Seated Leg Press

200kg 12reps(feet were together to gap in middle)

200kg 12reps

200kg 12reps

200kg 12reps

Leg Extension

Set 1

70kg 15reps(Drop Sets)

40kg 15reps

25kg 15reps

Set 2 Same as above

Set 3 Same as Above

Lunges

3 x sets(10kg)

Diet so Far today

Meal 1 - 80g oats, sugar, coffee.

Meal 2 - 2scoops protein.

Meal 3 - 2rolls, cheese, ham, packet of Crisps. 

Meal 4 - 1.5 chicken Breast, 125g Cooked Rice

Meal 5 - 2scoops protein

Meal 6 - 7pm, Sirlion and Veg

Meal 7 - 10pm, Still deciding, lol

Gear today

1ml Deca

1ml T350

30mg Dbol

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

ok so today Chest...

Incline Bench

Flat Bench

Incline Fly's

Seated Chest Press

Diet today.

Meal 1 100g oats, 3 pancakes

Meal 2 2scoops protein in milk(2teaspoons nesquick)

Meal 3 Pizza can if pepsi

Meal 4 Same as Meal 2

Meal 5 2tbls honey, 2scoops protein in water.

Meal 6 Home made lasagne, 3 pancakes

Meal 7 Half chocolate cake, with single cream. 

Meal 8 11pm 2scoops protein in milk.

Gear today

50mg dbol(last week) iv tapered up froom 30mg

1ml EQ

1ml Pro chem test 300

Geo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

geo your diet is class mate im so jelouse


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> geo your diet is class mate im so jelouse


ha ha,

its sooo is yeah. Still seem to be able to stay lean though, which is good. Still have abs so its all good.

Geo


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Just came across this.

Must congratulate you on the first pictures for a superb transformation!

Loving your bulking diet- quite a few visits to BK and McDs! You eating say 85% clean and 15% dirty?

I was looking at eating in a lean bulking way, but those who have some seeriuous size at my gym said the way to get brutal muscle is to eat ALOT of food, clean as much as possible and dirty to top up cals, and then worry about the fat later.

Such an approach has its attractions for sure- you simply cannot beat a few double cheeseburgers and a chocolate milkshake!

Do you think the GH is playing a role in helping you stick lean?

Fairly expensive business isn't it?

Keep it up mate!


----------



## mouldy_chops (Nov 9, 2008)

nice journal geo, good stuff 2 read. keep up the decent work man. repppsss :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Just came across this.
> 
> Must congratulate you on the first pictures for a superb transformation!
> 
> ...


TBH i think my diet is palying more of a role in keeping me lean, the GH is defo helping in other ways though.

Yeah im about 85% clean and 15% dirty mostly at wknds though. Yeah who said BB'ing was cheap, ha ha.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

mouldy_chops said:


> nice journal geo, good stuff 2 read. keep up the decent work man. repppsss :thumb:


Cheers dude, alot more to come.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Geo said:


> Legs.
> 
> Incline Seated press
> 
> ...


mate,why the hell are you doing set after set of the same weight for the same amount of reps? thats pretty pointless,the whole point in muscle growth stimulation is overload,and rest,your not achieving that according to what i am reading!

btw got your txt,things been sh1t here,will be in touch,can get that message but prob be begin of next week


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

I see your point dude, but remember my quad tear, iv got to try get round it, if i go too heavy then i cant get a good deep squat. As i feel the tear. I'll try going heavier, and see how i respond, but if it pings im gunning for you rusty bullet hole. lol

Might give you a wee buzz later dude..


----------



## BigDingTowerGym (Feb 17, 2009)

Geo Likes the Guys by the way. Look at his BEBO PAGE!.

Hows it going dude!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

BigDingTowerGym said:


> Geo Likes the Guys by the way. Look at his BEBO PAGE!.
> 
> Hows it going dude!


HA HA First post and you want me dude, lol

Im good mate, yeah.

Training is going well, growing slowly so im getting there. 

You all set for the Tower Bus heading through for the NABBA?? Should be a good laugh.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

its been a wee while since i updated.

So im just back from Carrick Glen(private medical) where i was seeing the Doc about my lower back. Still having problems with it. Im booked in for an MRI this Sat at 4.45pm to see if they can diagnose the problem.

When i was there i was asked all the usual questions, and the Doc asked if i was using gear. I said yes, REACTION - ok cool not a problem and left it at that. Just noted down a few notes.

So as my work are paying for the treatment i asked if he could do my bloods as part of the treatment, just to see test levels, liver values the whole shoot and match. Doc says course its not a problem.

So get my results back in 3 days. I will post them up and you can see what they are, im still on cycle just now, so will be interesting to see what they are.

3 wks left on cycle and im feeling good, lifts are up, weight is up, looking fuller, cycle is going good.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad you are getting good results mate. will you be posting some pics up when cycle is finished.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> glad you are getting good results mate. will you be posting some pics up when cycle is finished.


i was going to mate, but soon as im finished im going to do a wee mini 8 wk diet. get ready for summer. prob post them up after that


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you bawbag,get the pics up before the diet unless your saying you got fat!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> you bawbag,get the pics up before the diet unless your saying you got fat!


i'll put pics up only if you promise to stop pestering me for a BUM..... :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

cant promise it but on you go,you know how irresistable i find your butt mate


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> cant promise it but on you go,you know how irresistable i find your butt mate


i do remember your eyes being attracted to my ass. Weeman up here dude, eye contact please, lol

i'll get some pics up soon dude


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Legs today

leg extension(warm up)

Seated Leg Press x4

Leg Extension x4

Incline Leg Press x4

Lunges x3

Diet

Meal 1 - 100g oats in milk, 2 scoops protein(millk), all my Vits.

Meal 2 - 4 pancakes, 1 large banana, 2 scoops protein(milk)

Meal 3 - Indian with the Bosses. I had a 5 egg omlette(and yes i got looked at funny)

Meal 4 - 250g chicken, 125g rice

Meal 5 - Fillet steak, chips, 1 lilt zero.

Meal 6 and 7 still to come.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So i had my MRI yesterday, and what a strange experience it was.

First off the guy said it would take 20mins roughly, so i lay down and the guy puts me into the MRI, before hand he gives me ear plugs as the noise was pretty loud. so in i go, guy speak through a little speaker so you can hear him, now as i v got wider in the shoulder deparment, i found it really uncomfortable lying there for 20mins, as i had to cross my arms over so i actually got into the machine. There was no room to swing a dead cat in, and the roof of the MRI was about 2inches off my nose.

To say the least now i know it will be like when im dead and lying in me coffin, lol

So 2-3 wks to get results from the scan and i hope it picks something up as my lower back is starting to get me down now. suks.

Get my blood test results back soon, so i will post them up and see how i get on??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

At least you managed to fit in. IIRC JW had to go to a "special" machine :lol:


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

U look gr8 m8 - would love to get that look


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Have you finished your cycle on the GH now mate?


----------



## Cawley (Jun 3, 2009)

You can tell your a body builder of great diet and training! amazing effort thats a hole body transformation , I bet people you've not seen in a while don't even reconise you. Keep up the good work buddy !


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Big Scouse said:


> Have you finished your cycle on the GH now mate?


Yes mate, i have. I came off it end of April.

Which was roughly one year, i was using it.

Iv had numerous discussions about it since then, with very differnet views from alot of people.

Dont think i'll be using it again anytime soon, i will be sticking to simple cycles, once i start again. Prob just Test and Tren.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Cawley said:


> You can tell your a body builder of great diet and training! amazing effort thats a hole body transformation , I bet people you've not seen in a while don't even reconise you. Keep up the good work buddy !


Cheers mate,

yeah i get the usual, you've put a bit of beef on, lol Training alot have we!!


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Omg, I nearly had a heart attack when I saw your transformation!

Well done mate!


----------

